# Adding A/C to my "new" 1975 2002



## 2002Crazy (Aug 17, 2015)

I have just purchased a 1975 2002 in Anthracite Grey. It is a beautiful car and very well restored. I would like to drive it daily. Unfortunately, it does not have A/C and I live in New Orleans. I would like to consider installing an AC in it and am interested in (1) the right product and installer, and (2) the "turnkey" cost to get 'er done! I have read a few of the threads but wanted to get some more current info on the feasibility and sensibility of doing this. Any help out there would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TrippZ3 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'd like to hear some opinions on this, too. My '72 has AC that doesn't work. Not sure if it's worth trying to fix it.


----------



## cmores (Sep 18, 2015)

Having my '72 fixed up at Sin City BMW, including AC installation (where the car never had it previously). I'll let you know when I do what the damage is...


----------



## 2002Crazy (Aug 17, 2015)

That sounds good. I'm very interested in the kit you use and the expense plus installation cost.


----------



## 2002Crazy (Aug 17, 2015)

Still looking for an answer please.


----------



## M2Pilot (Jun 1, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jan 14, 2015)

I've always thought it would be fun to drop in an upgraded alternator and throw on an electric A/C system:
http://www.masterflux.com/products/sierra/?pid=22

the spec sheets are worth a look.


----------



## 2002Crazy (Aug 17, 2015)

Anyone know anything about after market automatic electronic door locks for a 1975 2002?


----------



## d2002es (Apr 13, 2015)

Check with George @ Nostalgic Air in Ocala, Florida. www.nostalgicair.com
I just installed a new 134a system in my 73'tii, compressor, condenser, dryer, electric fan, lines & fittings.
The only stuff you need to buy used is a Behr or Frigiking Evaporator/blower unit from a parts car for the interior. 
These units are not made any longer but can be found on line from salvaged cars.


----------



## joem52002 (Jun 17, 2013)

I have A/C in my "75 and when it needed a charge I just left it alone.
All that glass means it's hard to keep cool in the sun. Runs full and
barely keeps the temp down when the sun is shining brightly.


----------



## stevegranger (May 12, 2018)

Why don't you go for a new ac unit installation, it will be the better option for you ?


----------

